# Camera Bag under 700!



## pranjal.3029 (Jul 20, 2014)

This might seem like a very weird thing to ask but the bundled camera bag of my Nikon Coolpix P510 is very cramped after fitting all the wires and extra batteries. So can anyone suggest a camera bag which can easily accomodate my P510(advanced P&S) and its 3 batteries, an HDMI wire, a USB Wire and an Adapter and costs under 700?


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 20, 2014)

There are lots of bag at that budget available at flipkart..just get one that will fit your requirement and get from a good company.


----------



## pranjal.3029 (Jul 20, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> There are lots of bag at that budget available at flipkart..just get one that will fit your requirement and get from a good company.


Is lowepro a good company? I am thinking of getting Lowepro Format 110


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 20, 2014)

Lowepro is the best


----------



## pranjal.3029 (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks! Finalised Lowepro Format 110


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 20, 2014)

thats good  but is it ok that its a shoulder bag...not a sling type...I mean these boxy bags are uncomfortable to carry


----------



## pranjal.3029 (Jul 20, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> thats good  but is it ok that its a shoulder bag...not a sling type...I mean these boxy bags are uncomfortable to carry



What do you mean? I don't get it

You mean they are worn like this?

*www.canvashandbagshop.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/b/e/best-camera-shoulder-bag_slr-camera-bag-for-men-_-women-41.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

But they can easily be put over the neck right? I think the bag that came bundled is also a shoulder bag and so far I haven't encountered any strains over a long time.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 20, 2014)

yaah you got it right...but if you dont have any problem then its good 

I use this one

*www.macobserver.com/columns/justathought/2007/06/20070616bag3.jpg


----------



## pranjal.3029 (Jul 20, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> yaah you got it right...but if you dont have any problem then its good
> 
> I use this one
> 
> *www.macobserver.com/columns/justathought/2007/06/20070616bag3.jpg




I'll be fine. Thanks for your help! Appreciate it!

- - - Updated - - -

BTW, If I were to use the sling type back...which one would you recommend for my budget?

- - - Updated - - -

I don't think there is any sling-type bag in my budget so I haven't really got a choice!  Thanks, again


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 21, 2014)

hmmm yes you are right   just wanted to make you aware   this way I have collected 5 bags now...3 purchased and 2 free


----------



## jaimin100 (Jul 30, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> hmmm yes you are right   just wanted to make you aware   this way I have collected 5 bags now...3 purchased and 2 free



free wala mere ko dedo bhai


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 30, 2014)

sab bag ghar par aaram kar rahe hai  camera travelling in my new targus lappy bag now days


----------



## jaimin100 (Jul 31, 2014)

hhaha





sujoyp said:


> sab bag ghar par aaram kar rahe hai  camera travelling in my new targus lappy bag now days


----------

